# problèmes avec Entourage 2008



## GenevièveGT (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Présentation matérielle:
macbook pro, os X 10.6.8

suite à un problème de messagerie avec entourage (messages téléchargés sur mon ordinateur sans leur contenu), j'ai reconstruit et sauvegardé ma base de données entourage et réinstallé Office 2008 pour mac, dans la version DVD 12.0.

J'ai ensuite  téléchargé les mises à jour depuis le site microsoft (il y en a 4). Mais au moment de les installer, [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]j'ai le message suivant:  
"Office 2008 12.3.2 update ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Aucune version 
du logiciel requis pour l'installation de cette mise à jour n'a été trouvée 
sur ce volume. 
Pour savoir comment résoudre ce problème, reportez-vous à la section "je ne 
parviens pas à installer des mises à jour d'Office 2008 pour Mac" à l'adresse 
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/help.mspx" 

Mais l'adresse indiquée n'existe pas. on est renvoyé automatiquement sur 
"http://www.microsoft.com/mac/how-to". J'ai fouillé tout le site microsoft/mac 
pour trouver de l'aide, mais je n'ai rien trouvé sauf une aide à 300 de l'heure. 

J'ai bien dans mon dossier application microsoft 2008 qui est installée, c'est 
bien la version 12.0 initiale, pas de pb. 

Or, j'ai l'impression que cse mises à jour sont aboslument nécessaires, notamment pour entourage, car au moment de le lancer, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche: "impossible d'ouvrir cette identité avec cette version de Microsoft Entourage." 

Lorsque je lance word ou excell ou powerpoint, office me dit  : 
"Il est possible qu'Office ne puisse pas accéder à la base de données ou que 
le fichier de la base de données soit endommagé. Sans la base de données, il 
se peut que vous ne soyez pas en mesure d'utiliser le carnet d'adresses, 
l'album et les autres fonctionnalités qui stockent vos informations personnelles."  


J'ai tenté de relancer entourage à vide, en important ensuite la base de 
donnée que j'ai réindexée, reconstruite et archivée avant de réinstaller office. 
Le logiciel plante au milieu en s'excusant de l'erreur. Lorsque j'essaye de basculer vers mon 
identité précédente, il me dit : "impossible avec cette version de 
entourage. 
Pour reconstruire la base de données, ouvrez microsoft Office 2008/office puis 
l'Utilitaire de base de données Microsoft. Pour plus d'infor" 
Le message s'interrompt là.  

Je pense qu'il y a un pb d'update, non?  Pourquoi les fichiers que je télécharge ne "voient-ils" pas 
qu'il y a bien office 12.0 d'installé? Comment faut-il procéder?

Merci de votre aide,
G
[/FONT]


----------



## Aliboron (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

On va prendre les choses calmement et par étapes :



GenevièveGT a dit:


> j'ai reconstruit et sauvegardé ma base de données entourage et réinstallé Office 2008 pour mac, dans la version DVD 12.0.


Reconstruire la base de données était probablement la chose à faire d'après le peu de choses que tu décris. Sauvegarder sa base de données, c'est quelque chose qu'on doit de toute façon faire tous les jours (sauf si on se fiche du contenu de sa messagerie, bien sûr). Par contre, réinstaller Office, il est assez rare que ça serve à quelque chose (de même que pour n'importe quelle autre application sur Mac OS X).

Mais bon, partons aussi du principe que les choses ont été faites dans les règles, c'est à dire avec l'outil "Supprimer Office", suivi d'un redémarrage de la machine, d'un vidage de la corbeille et d'une réparation des permissions. OK.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> J'ai ensuite  téléchargé les mises à jour depuis le site microsoft (il y en a 4). Mais au moment de les installer, j'ai le message suivant:
> "Office 2008 12.3.2 update ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Aucune version
> du logiciel requis pour l'installation de cette mise à jour n'a été trouvée
> sur ce volume."


Le message est a priori assez clair : si tu essayes directement la 12.3.2 sur une version 12.0.0, ça ne peut pas marcher. Il faut en premier faire la mise à jour 12.1.0 (dite "SP1"), et ensuite tu pourras faire la 12.3.2. Si dans les quatre mises à jour que tu vois sur Mactopia, tu comptes la mise à jour d'Entourage pour les Web Services, ce n'est pas forcément utile ou nécessaire.

Si tu as des doutes, tu peux aussi laisser faire les mises à jour par l'automate, que tu peux lancer via le menu "Aide" > "Rechercher les mises à jour" dans une des applications.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> J'ai tenté de relancer entourage à vide, en important ensuite la base de
> donnée que j'ai réindexée, reconstruite et archivée avant de réinstaller office.
> Le logiciel plante au milieu en s'excusant de l'erreur. Lorsque j'essaye de basculer vers mon
> identité précédente, il me dit : "impossible avec cette version de entourage.


Ben oui, avec Entourage 12.0.0 il n'est pas possible d'ouvrir une base de données qui était utilisée par Entourage 12.3.2 (on suppose que tu avais auparavant une version à jour, mais le problème serait identique pour n'importe quelle version intermédiaire : si c'était une version postérieure à 12.0.0, tu ne pourras l'ouvrir qu'après mise à jour).


----------



## GenevièveGT (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci. j'ai fait l'installation dans le bon sens et cela marche.

Mais mon problème initial avec entourage persiste:
Lorsque je télécharge ma boîte aux lettres de mon serveur de courrier, plus de la moitié des messages m'arrivent vidés de leur contenu, "blancs".

J'utilise entourage office 2008, version 12.3.2

J'avais un très grand nombre de messages archivés ou dans la poubelle, j'en ai vidé la plupart, j'ai reconstruit ma base de données&#8230; mais le pb persiste.

Un très grand merci à l'avance pour votre aide, G


----------



## Aliboron (16 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Lorsque je télécharge ma boîte aux lettres de mon serveur de courrier, plus de la moitié des messages m'arrivent vidés de leur contenu, "blancs".


OK, cette fois on arrive au vrai problème, donc. Si tu demandes l'affichage du fichier source du message, qu'observes-tu ? De quel type de messages s'agit-il (des simples messages en texte brut, des messages en HTML complexe avec des pièces jointes,) ? Y a-t-il des points communs entre les messages qui sont correctement remplis d'une part, et entre les messages "blancs" d'autre part ? Si tu as plusieurs comptes de messagerie, les messages concernent-ils aléatoirement n'importe quel compte ou seulement un ou deux des comptes ? Si tu fais glisser un message "blanc" vers le bureau et que tu double-cliques dessus, qu'observes-tu ? Constates-tu une coïncidence entre l'apparition du "phénomène" et autre chose (par exemple l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Safari, d'un jeu de polices,) ?

Regarde toujours dans les paramétrages du compte (ou des comptes) concerné(s) si ce n'est pas un simple réglage du genre "Ne pas télécharger les messages de plus de xxx Ko".


----------



## GenevièveGT (17 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> OK, cette fois on arrive au vrai problème, donc. Si tu demandes l'affichage du fichier source du message, qu'observes-tu ?


- Il apparaît avec son contenu, de même si je le mets sur le bureau et que je l'ouvre avec "mail". C'est un pb "d'affichage" lié à entourage apparemment?



Aliboron a dit:


> De quel type de messages s'agit-il (des simples messages en texte brut, des messages en HTML complexe avec des pièces jointes,&#8230 ?


- Je reçois bien et mal les deux types de messages.



Aliboron a dit:


> Y a-t-il des points communs entre les messages qui sont correctement remplis d'une part, et entre les messages "blancs" d'autre part ?


- Je n'en trouve pas.



Aliboron a dit:


> Si tu as plusieurs comptes de messagerie, les messages concernent-ils aléatoirement n'importe quel compte ou seulement un ou deux des comptes ?


- Je n'ai qu'un compte de messagerie




Aliboron a dit:


> Si tu fais glisser un message "blanc" vers le bureau et que tu double-cliques dessus, qu'observes-tu ?


- il s'ouvre défectueusement sous entourage pour ceux que j'ai reçus "blancs" mais bien sous mail.



Aliboron a dit:


> Constates-tu une coïncidence entre l'apparition du "phénomène" et autre chose (par exemple l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Safari, d'un jeu de polices,&#8230 ?


- non, je n'ai rien fait au mac. et je n'ai pas de téléchargement automatique de mise à jour à la date du problème dans l'historique des mises à jour. Pour moi, le pb est survenu tout d'un coup, le 4 janvier dans la soirée.



Aliboron a dit:


> Regarde toujours dans les paramétrages du compte (ou des comptes) concerné(s) si ce n'est pas un simple réglage du genre "Ne pas télécharger les messages de plus de xxx Ko".


- Hélas, rien de ce genre. Je n'ai pas non plus de planifications automatiques.

Je peux montrer si cela peut aider les deux sources de deux messages d'un même expéditeur qui me sont parvenus l'un bien, l'autre "blanc".

Merci, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (17 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> - Il apparaît avec son contenu, de même si je le mets sur le bureau et que je l'ouvre avec "mail". C'est un pb "d'affichage" lié à entourage apparemment ?


Oui, tout ça fait nettement penser à un souci d'affichage, éventuellement de polices. Je dirais que la première chose à faire, c'est un nettoyage des caches de polices. Avec Onyx ou, tout simplement, en redémarrant une fois le Mac tout en tenant la touche "Majuscule" enfoncée.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Je peux montrer si cela peut aider les deux sources de deux messages d'un même expéditeur qui me sont parvenus l'un bien, l'autre "blanc".


Oui, voir message privé.


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Puisqu'en fait, c'est un problème d'Entourage et plus particulièrement de messagerie, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Et tant qu'on y est, on adapte le titre aussi...*


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon, après vérification de quelques-uns des messages, il semble que seuls les messages à contenu mixte ("Content-Type: multipart/...") soient en cause, des messages en HTML complexe. Chez moi, les messages en question s'ouvrent tout à fait normalement dans Entourage 2008, aussi bien que dans Outlook 2011, Mail ou Thunderbird.

Pour mieux déterminer l'origine du problème, il conviendrait de faire un petit test : dans une session avec un autre compte utilisateur, il faudrait voir si les messages s'ouvrent normalement ou pas. Si non, c'est au niveau système (polices, modules, incompatibilités, applications) qu'il faut chercher. Si oui, il faut aller plus loin et tenter de recopier carrément tout le dossier "Identité principale" depuis le compte initial vers le deuxième compte utilisateur (via un disque externe, une clé USB) et voir si les problèmes se reproduisent toujours (en quel cas c'est dans la base de données que ça se passe) ou pas (en quel cas c'est dans le compte utilisateur courant).

En fonction de ces tests, on arrivera peut-être à trouver une piste vers la solution


----------



## GenevièveGT (19 Janvier 2012)

J'ai ouvert entourage sous une nouvelle identité, sans rien importer. J'ai téléchargé mon courrier et le pb reste inchangé.

j'ai restauré d'une sauvegarde mon identité principale (sous un autre nom) mais à la date du 6 décembre cad un mois avant que le pb ne surgisse. J'ai téléchargé mon courrier, et pareil, le pb persiste.

On dirait donc que ce n'est pas un pb de ma base de données, mais de "l'environnement" d'entourage, non?

Merci encore et toujours pour l'aide apportée 
G


----------



## Aliboron (19 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> J'ai ouvert entourage sous une nouvelle identité, sans rien importer. J'ai téléchargé mon courrier et le pb reste inchangé.


Tu parles bien d'un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X et pas d'une nouvelle identité Entourage ? Selon le cas, c'est assez différent comme conséquences à en tirer.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> On dirait donc que ce n'est pas un pb de ma base de données, mais de "l'environnement" d'entourage, non ?


C'est effectivement une possibilité crédible, mais ça dépend de la réponse à la question ci-dessus...


----------



## GenevièveGT (19 Janvier 2012)

J'ai créé un nouveau compte mac OSX, basculé dessus, replacé l'identité principale créée précédemment par mon  identité principale de l'autre compte, et cela a bien marché. Les messages que j'avais déjà ouverts qui étaient dans ma base de données sont restés blancs, mais les nouveaux que j'ai téléchargés sont arrivés avec leur contenu, normaux.

C'est donc mon compte macOS qui est "malade"?

Cordialement, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (19 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Les messages que j'avais déjà ouverts qui étaient dans ma base de données sont restés blancs


Ce serait plutôt une indication de corruption de la base de données, pour le coup. J'ai tout de même un peu des doutes, puisque les messages que tu m'as fait suivre s'ouvraient normalement chez moi... Mais bon, la corruption n'est pas forcément dans les messages mais peut se cacher ailleurs dans la base de données et empêcher le "décodage" des messages à contenu multi-format.

Pour moi, le mieux serait probablement de tenter une reconstitution de zéro de ton identité principale. L'idée, c'est d'exporter tout ce qui peut l'être (contacts par synchro avec le carnet d'adresses système, calendrier par export (menu "Fichier"), courrier en faisant glisser les dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre principale vers le bureau,...) puis de créer une nouvelle identité, toute propre, dans laquelle importer tout ça, puis recréer le reste (comptes, règles, planifications...) C'est parfois incontournable comme manip. Et évidemment il faut vérifier de façon approfondie que tout ça a bien donné les résultats escomptés.


----------



## GenevièveGT (19 Janvier 2012)

Mais quand je change d'identité entourage, le problème reste le même. Ce serait donc que ma base de données n'est pas en cause, si?
G


----------



## Aliboron (19 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Mais quand je change d'identité entourage, le problème reste le même. Ce serait donc que ma base de données n'est pas en cause, si ?


A priori, on est tenté de dire "Au contraire" : le problème persiste lorsque tu utilises la base dans un autre compte utilisateur Mac OS X, le problème ne se reproduit pas lorsque tu crées une nouvelle base de données (j'ai bien compris les résultats de tes essais ?) En conséquence, il est probable (même si ça n'exclut pas que le problème soit ailleurs) que c'est dans la base de données ou en relation avec quelque chose dans la base de données qui agit sur le déclenchement de l'interprétation du HTML complexe.

De toute façon, les autres pistes d'essais ne sont pas bien plus simple : essayer la même base sur un autre ordinateur, réinstaller Office, réinstaller Mac OS X...


----------



## GenevièveGT (19 Janvier 2012)

Attention, je crois que l'on s'est mal compris. Le résultat des tests donne exactement le contraire de ce que tu reprends.

Le problème disparaît lorsque je passes sous un autre compte OSX, avec la même base de données. En revanche il persiste lorsque je prends une nouvelle identité entourage, avec une nouvelle base de données vierge. 
C'est donc, selon ce que je peux en déduire, que la base de données n'est pas en cause, puisque même sans la base de données, le pb persiste, et que c'est dû à quelque chose dans mon identité mac OSX puisqu'il faut que je quitte mon identité macOSX pour que le pb disparaisse. 

Je ne sais pas du tout ce que la procédure de téléchargement de message utilise comme ressource de mon identité OSX et que je pourrais changer. 

J'ai déjà changé office, cela n'a rien donné. 

Par contre, j'ai deux dysfontionnements récents qui peuvent nous orienter: lorsque je lance l'application de centre de numérisation de mon imprimante WIFI, il plante immédiatement. Je viens de lancer batchmod, il a planté immédiatement aussi. 
Je peux joindre les deux rapports d'erreur si cela peut être utile.

Cordialement,

NB: J'hésite un peu bcp à recharger l'OSX. La dernière fois que je l'ai fait, j'ai eu un problème énorme d'autorisations de tous mes fichiers que je ne pouvais plus ouvrir et qui refusaient de changer.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Attention, je crois que l'on s'est mal compris. Le résultat des tests donne exactement le contraire de ce que tu reprends.


J'ai mal interprété la phrase "_Les messages que j'avais déjà ouverts qui étaient dans ma base de données sont restés blancs, mais les nouveaux que j'ai téléchargés sont arrivés avec leur contenu, normaux."_, alors ?



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Le problème disparaît lorsque je passe sous un autre compte OSX, avec la même base de données. En revanche il persiste lorsque je prends une nouvelle identité entourage, avec une nouvelle base de données vierge.
> C'est donc, selon ce que je peux en déduire, que la base de données n'est pas en cause, puisque même sans la base de données, le pb persiste, et que c'est dû à quelque chose dans mon identité mac OSX puisqu'il faut que je quitte mon identité macOSX pour que le pb disparaisse.


Alors oui, c'est bien dans le compte utilisateur courant que ça semble se cacher. Donc, première étape : la chasse aux préférences corrompues. Dans ~/Bibliothèque/Préférences - où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison", il te faut renommer ou déplacer les fichiers de préférences puis lancer Entourage et voir si ça permet de retrouver un fonctionnement normal. Les préférences en relation avec Microsoft, bien sûr, mais pas seulement. Si ça ne donne rien, essayer de lancer ta session en tenant la touche majuscule enfoncée (ça inhibe les automatismes) pour voir si c'est une incompatibilité avec une application en arrière-plan qui pourrait intervenir.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai deux dysfontionnements récents qui peuvent nous orienter: lorsque je lance l'application de centre de numérisation de mon imprimante WIFI, il plante immédiatement. Je viens de lancer batchmod, il a planté immédiatement aussi.
> Je peux joindre les deux rapports d'erreur si cela peut être utile.


Pas facile de dire si ça a vraiment un rapport. Mais ça peut en effet être un signe de problème plus large. Les tests précédents pourraient aider à y voir plus clair...


----------



## GenevièveGT (20 Janvier 2012)

J'ai retiré progressivement TOUTES les préférences, rien de changé
J'ai redémarré la session touche majuscule enfoncée, rien de changé.

J'ai regardé ce qui avait changé comme application sur mon mac le jour du pb, et j'ai trouvé Googlechrome. C'est un peu bizarre, parce que je ne m'en sers pas. En plus il a été modifié à 5H du matin ce n'est pas invraisemblable, mais un peu tôt.

Je l'ai mis à la poubelle, j'ai redémarré la session, mais rien n'a changé. Le seul fichier que je trouve attaché (ayant le nom de) à Chrome est com.google.Chrome.plist, mais il était dans les préférences et donc "mis au placard" dans un dossier sur le bureau.

Des idées?

Merci,
G


----------



## Aliboron (20 Janvier 2012)

Des idées ? plus vraiment...



GenevièveGT a dit:


> J'ai regardé ce qui avait changé comme application sur mon mac le jour du pb, et j'ai trouvé Googlechrome. C'est un peu bizarre, parce que je ne m'en sers pas. En plus il a été modifié à 5H du matin ce n'est pas invraisemblable, mais un peu tôt.


Pas forcément sans relation, dans la mesure où l'interprétation du HTML complexe fait appel au moteur de Safari et qu'on peut imaginer une interférence. Mais bon...

Je ne sais plus trop que dire de plus. Tu peux refaire une installation de Mac OS X depuis le disque d'installation : toutes tes données sont conservées, l'ancien système placé dans un dossier à part (ce qui permet, si besoin, d'aller récupérer des éléments qui manqueraient). Évidemment, ça prend un peu de temps...


----------



## GenevièveGT (20 Janvier 2012)

Système réinstallé, toujours les mêmes mails sans contenu.

Je ne sais plus ce que je peux essayer.

A bientôt, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (20 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Je ne sais plus ce que je peux essayer.


Ce que je te suggérais un peu plus haut (message n°11) : refaire une identité en exportant tout au niveau le plus bas raisonnablement possible. C'est un peu long, c'est sûr, mais parfois incontournable. Et il est parfois préférable de le faire pendant qu'on a accès à sa base de données, parce que la corruption ne guérit pas spontanément, ça a plutôt tendance à empirer...


----------



## GenevièveGT (21 Janvier 2012)

Tu dis bien une identité de messagerie, pas OSX?

Dans ce cas, je l'ai déjà fait et même sans importer quoique ce soit, cela ne marche pas. 

Si tu dis une identité OSX, en effet, cela a marché. 

Mais là, je ne sais pas trop comment procéder pour prendre une nouvelle identité sur mon ordinateur. Faut-il que je crée une identité non administrateur pour travailler par exemple, et quand j'ai des modifs à faire sur mon ordinateur, je reviens en session administrateur? C'est quelque chose comme cela que tu me suggères?

Ou sinon, est-ce que je peux reconstruire mon identité administrateur de mon mac qui a l'air d'être celle qui fait bugger le transfert de messagerie? Est-ce que cela ne va pas produire des problèmes d'autorisation et d'accès à mes dossiers?

Cordialement, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Tu dis bien une identité de messagerie, pas OSX ?


Oui.



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je l'ai déjà fait et même sans importer quoique ce soit, cela ne marche pas.
> Si tu dis une identité OS X, en effet, cela a marché.


Bon, alors c'est dans le compte utilisateur Mac OS X courant que ça se passe. Si les préférences ne suffisent pas, ni l'ouverture de session en tenant la touche "Majuscule" enfoncée, ni la suppression des préférences (pas seulement de celles liées à Entourage ou Microsoft), je ne sais plus trop que recommander...



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Mais là, je ne sais pas trop comment procéder pour prendre une nouvelle identité sur mon ordinateur. Faut-il que je crée une identité non administrateur pour travailler par exemple, et quand j'ai des modifs à faire sur mon ordinateur, je reviens en session administrateur ? C'est quelque chose comme cela que tu me suggères ?


Disons que c'est un mode de fonctionnement que la prudence recommande : transformer son compte utilisateur en compte "Normal" et se créer un compte avec des droits administrateurs qu'on n'utilise pas permet d'éviter d'installer sans s'en rendre compte un logiciel malintentionné (demande de saisie d'un identifiant et d'un mot de passe administrateur) ou de faire des bêtises par maladresse (suppression sans s'en rendre compte de dossiers système ou d'applications), ce genre de choses.

Mais dans le cas présent, ça ne devrait rien apporter de plus. Surtout que c'est lourd comme manoeuvre de tout déplacer d'un compte à un autre, et souvent source de petits soucis (accès interdit aux documents). Mais bon, après tout ça peut être une piste. Pour faciliter les choses, tu peux copier tes données vers un disque externe (ce qui "neutralisera" les droits d'accès) pour les récupérer ensuite dans ton nouveau compte utilisateur. Tu te crées un nouveau compte avec des droits d'administrateur, puis un nouveau compte courant (sans droits d'administrateur) vers lequel tu transfèreras tes données et qui deviendra ton compte utilisateur courant. Pendant un moment tu devras régulièrement refaire des réglages, saisir des identifiants, etc. Au bout d'un moment, tu pourras envisager la suppression de ton compte actuel si tu as besoin de récupérer de la place...


----------



## GenevièveGT (21 Janvier 2012)

Et il n'y aurait pas une possibilité de recréer le compte administrateur? à partir d'un root ou je ne sais quoi mais sans réinitialiser l'ordinateur, ce qui m'a valu des ennuis incroyables (et une facture) la dernière fois que je l'ai fait (il y a 7 mois seulement).

Ce n'est pas que cela me gêne de créer un autre compte "de travail", mais j'ai peur que ce compte administrateur défectueux n'entraîne des pannes en série

A bientôr, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Et il n'y aurait pas une possibilité de recréer le compte administrateur ?


Comme indiqué plus haut, tant qu'à recréer, mieux vaut faire les choses dans les meilleurs conditions : créer un compte administrateur dont tu ne te serviras pas directement. Et un compte sans droits d'administration. Ce compte sera à utiliser en utilisation courante, comme tu le fais avec ton compte actuel, et tu y transfères progressivement toutes tes données utilisateur (celles qui sont dans ta "petite maison"), par l'intermédiaire d'un disque externe formaté en HFS+ (attention à ne pas utiliser un disque ou une clé en format MS-DOS, ça perdrait certains éléments et te compliquerait la vie par la suite). Tu transfères les documents, pas les préférences qui se recréeront automatiquement. 

Ton compte actuel, tu ne t'en sers donc plus, il n'interférera plus. Tu peux lui retirer les droits administrateur et, une fois vérifié que tout était récupéré et fonctionnel, tu pourras le supprimer (mais pas besoin de te presser, il n'est pas rare qu'on s'aperçoive ensuite qu'on avait oublié de récupérer tel ou tel élément). Il n'y a a priori pas besoin de "réinitialiser" l'ordinateur.


----------



## GenevièveGT (21 Janvier 2012)

Et si pour le transfert des dossiers, je procède à partir d'une restauration par "time machine" de tout le contenu de ma petite maison que j'ai en sauvegarde permanente sur un disque externe, cela va marcher sous un nouveau compte?
Ce serait plus rapide.

Un deuxième point que je ne comprends pas. Si je crée un nouveau compte utilisateur, sans droits d'administration, que je vide progressivement l'autre, est-ce que je vais vraiment pouvoir le supprimer? Cela voudrait dire que je me retrouve sur mon mac sans compte administrateur ce qui serait gênant.

Cordialement, 
G


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

GenevièveGT a dit:


> Et si pour le transfert des dossiers, je procède à partir d'une restauration par "time machine" de tout le contenu de ma petite maison que j'ai en sauvegarde permanente sur un disque externe, cela va marcher sous un nouveau compte ?
> Ce serait plus rapide.


Oui, ce serait plus rapide mais en important tout, tu as de bonnes chances de récupérer les problèmes avec. C'est pourquoi il faut récupérer par petits bouts (même si c'est depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais attention aux problèmes d'autorisations) et ne pas récupérer tout ce qui n'est pas indispensable...



GenevièveGT a dit:


> Si je crée un nouveau compte utilisateur, sans droits d'administration, que je vide progressivement l'autre, est-ce que je vais vraiment pouvoir le supprimer ? Cela voudrait dire que je me retrouve sur mon mac sans compte administrateur ce qui serait gênant.


Relis bien : ce que je te recommande, c'est de te créer un compte administrateur et un autre compte, sans droits d'administration, pour l'utilisation quotidienne. Ton compte administrateur, tu ne t'en serviras pour ainsi dire jamais directement (par ouverture d'une session) sauf, justement, pour supprimer l'ancien compte le jour où tu estimeras qu'il n'est plus utile de le conserver, par exemple. Au quotidien, tu utilises un compte sans droits d'administration, ce qui t'obligera de temps en temps à saisir le nom d'administrateur et le mot de passe associé, par exemple lors de l'installation d'un logiciel. Cela permet justement d'éviter que des logiciels malveillants s'installent en douce, profitant des droits d'administrateur du compte courant.

Petit exemple : actuellement tu as un seul compte, mettons "GenevieveFT" sur ta machine. Tu te crées un compte "Gene" auquel tu donnes des droits d'administration de te machine, puis un compte "MonMac" auquel tu ne donnes pas de droits d'administration. À partir de la, tu utilises le compte "MonMac" au quotidien, pour faire tout ce que tu as à faire, comme d'habitude. Mais quand tu vas installer une mise à jour de Mac OS X, ou si tu veux supprimer un logiciel qui se trouve dans le dossier "Applications", tu auras une fenêtre te demandant de saisir un nom et un mot de passe d'administrateur. Tu y saisiras alors "Gene" comme nom et le mot de passe associé pour permettre à l'opération de se faire (ou au contraire tout annuler parce que tu te rends compte que tu allais faire une bêtise)


----------

